# Mini inspection camera recommendation?



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I have many calls for ceiling stains and leaks. My Ridgid SeeSnake Micro Inspection Camera doesn't cut it looking inside walls and ceilings, the image is bad. 

I'm looking for something that's a lot better however I haven't found a good answer yet. What are high quality inspection cameras?


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Matters which ridgid Micro cam you have, and also which camera lens. The ca-300 or micro explorer (and they have a new one that replaced the ca-300 out now) with the right lens and length are pretty good because you have zoom ans image flip etc besides being able to record it.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

The camera I have is the cheapest one out there, I didn't know any better.

I'll be checking the reviews on the CA-300

All my battery powered tools are milwaukee and I was looking at Milwaukee 2317-20 . Any reviews on that?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I bought the Milwaukee m12 inspection camera a few years ago and it’s tough to figure out what I’m looking at in walls with it. My Ridgid micro reel came with a CA-300 and an inspection wand that I’ve never tried before. This thread got me to try it. I put it in my bin of ABS fittings and took a pic of the screen and it’s really clear. Time to go in and use it for playing doctor with my wife.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Debo22 said:


> I bought the Milwaukee m12 inspection camera a few years ago and it’s tough to figure out what I’m looking at in walls with it. My Ridgid micro reel came with a CA-300 and an inspection wand that I’ve never tried before. This thread got me to try it. I put it in my bin of ABS fittings and took a pic of the screen and it’s really clear. Time to go in and use it for playing doctor with my wife.




Should we be saying TMI or show me the video?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

fixitright said:


> Should we be saying TMI or show me the video?


Joking on that but if I had a dollar for every time I showed a customer the sewer inspection and they said it looks like a colonoscopy I’d be a millionaire. I pretend I’ve never heard that before.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

When I went to get my order at a tool shop this morning They had a CA-300 They were nice enough to open the package so I could view the image.

I was disappointed it is still grainy and not much better than my cheap one. It won't be clear enough to check in ceilings and have a good view. Looks like the technology isn't there or they do it on purpose because it had a 600$ price tag.

Too bad I won't have a demo of a Milwaukee...I'll try the Canadian tire brand next.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

My ca-300 is pretty nice and clear and have used it inside walls between the studs, there are small and larger camera heads and you can zoom in or out. The small camera is more for mechanics and I never use it.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

and look on ebay because the ca-300 is discontinued and $600 is a rip off on a old stock model. $200 is average on ebay for a nice one I know I have 3 of them from there.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Sorry the model in the store was the CA-350, supposed to be a newer model and it fits onto the micro reel.

Don't forget I'm in Canada where we always pay a lot more than down south. 600$ + 15% tax=690$

At 200$ it would be worth it, On ebay the cheapest right now is 420$ When all duties and shipping it will probably be 600$

On amazon usa the cheapest right now is 688usd


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

click advanced and then completed listings and you will see that 2 weeks agon one went for $189 and another for $229 so that is the range they are at, granted there are none today but there will be, don't miss out on microexplorer's they where the model before the ca300 and had a couple added features and they go for even less.


----------

